# [solved] kein Netz nach suspend

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich schicke mein KDE auf dem Desktop-Rechner per Fn-F4 in den Schlaf (suspend to ram). Das Wiederaufwachen klappt hervorragend, aber ich habe dann kein Netzzugang mehr. Das Problem lässt sich durch ein einfaches 'dhcpcd enp6s0' beheben, aber ich hätte das ganz gerne automatisch.

Liegt hier eine Fehlkonfiguration vor und müsste das eigentlich von alleine klappen, oder muss ich da manuell irgendwo drehen? Wenn ja, wo?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nach meinem Stand der Dinge ist das ein Problem mit dem Treiber. Nicht jeder Treiber überlebt ein suspend. Wie du es ja schon selber herausgefunden hast, hilft da ein Neustart. Wenn der Treiber ein Modul ist, probiere mal, ihn fest im Kernel zu integrieren oder umgekehrt.

Das Problem endgültig löst eigentlich nur ein Kernelupdate.

----------

## Christian99

dhcpcd macht aber nix mit dem treiber. Wenn was mit dem treiber wäre, würde dhcpcd gar nicht funktionieren.

Was zielführendes weiß ich aber auch nicht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> dhcpcd macht aber nix mit dem treiber. Wenn was mit dem treiber wäre, würde dhcpcd gar nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Was zielführendes weiß ich aber auch nicht...

 

Wenn der Treiber als Modul installiert ist und das Modul ist nicht geladen, wird es nicht dann genau in diesem Moment geladen?

----------

## Christian99

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dhcpcd module läd. Davon abgesehen: wenn das modul nicht geladen ist, dann gibt es ja das Interface auch gar nicht. und das muss man ja dhcpcd als parameter mitgeben.

----------

## cryptosteve

eigentlich bin ich auch sicher, dass es irgendwann schonmal funktioniert hat.

Oder war das noch mit meinem ollen T500?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> eigentlich bin ich auch sicher, dass es irgendwann schonmal funktioniert hat.
> 
> Oder war das noch mit meinem ollen T500?

 

Wenn es mit einem anderen Gerät funktioniert hat, ist doch logisch. Andere Hardware, anderer Treiber. Manche gehen, manche nicht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich bin halt nicht sicher .... wie ist das denn bei euch? Klappt das da reibungslos? Oder bin ich der einzige, der eine ausgewachsene Desktop-Kiste in den suspend schickt?

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  Oder bin ich der einzige, der eine ausgewachsene Desktop-Kiste in den suspend schickt?

 

Naja, ganz alleine bist du nicht.

Gib mal in die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl ein: "kein Netz nach suspend+linux" dann triffst du deine Leidengenossen  :Smile: 

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

ich verwende den NetworkManager. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme ob mit WLAN oder LAN, nach dem Aufwachen verbindet er sich immer automatisch.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. (Nicht vergessen dhcpcd disable und Networkmanager in den Diensten enable, sonst funktionierts nicht).

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## cryptosteve

NetworkManager ist ein guter Tip, den hab ich neuerdings nicht mehr im Einsatz - das werde ich testen. Danke.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> NetworkManager ist ein guter Tip, den hab ich neuerdings nicht mehr im Einsatz - das werde ich testen. Danke.

 

Das könnte wirklich helfen. Habe ich bei mir auch am laufen. Und der meldet dann nach jedem Aufwachen: Verbind zu ... wurde wieder hergestellt. Noch eine Frage, denke, du bist bei systemd.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir hatte der Desktop PC unter KDE nach dem Aufwachen aus dem KDE-interen Suspend2Disk erst nach 10-20s Internet.

Seitdem nutze ich echo mem > /sys/power/state oder so (kann leider nicht nachschauen).

Damit geht es sofort und ohne Probleme.

Nachteil ist, dass dann kscreenlocker nicht aufgerufen wird, aber das kann man ja manuell in ein Skript packen...

----------

## tazinblack

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> NetworkManager ist ein guter Tip, den hab ich neuerdings nicht mehr im Einsatz - das werde ich testen. Danke.

 

Was machst Du stattdessen? Statische Netzwerkeinstellung?

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bei mir hatte der Desktop PC unter KDE nach dem Aufwachen aus dem KDE-interen Suspend2Disk erst nach 10-20s Internet.
> 
> Seitdem nutze ich echo mem > /sys/power/state oder so (kann leider nicht nachschauen).
> 
> Damit geht es sofort und ohne Probleme.
> ...

 

Ugh, da erinnerst du mich an was...

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234153

Das war mit ein Grund warum ich von kde weg bin... Der Lockscreen ist in der Form fast zu nichts nutze. Ich erinner mich dass ich es sogar mit fleißig Mauswedeln geschafft hab, den direkt NACH dem Aufwachen komplett auszusetzen - der gesamte Desktop war einsehbar :/

AFAIR brachte es auch nichts, den Desktop VOR dem Suspend manuell zu locken. irgendwer mischt sich da ein...

Wg. Treiber: OSS4 handhabt suspend auch nicht - die gehen danach einfach nicht mehr  :Wink:  Kann also durchaus sein, dass das bei diesem Netzwerkding auch so ist

----------

## Helmering

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Der Lockscreen ist in der Form fast zu nichts nutze. Ich erinner mich dass ich es sogar mit fleißig Mauswedeln geschafft hab, den direkt NACH dem Aufwachen komplett auszusetzen - der gesamte Desktop war einsehbar :/

 

Kenne ich, diese Zeiten :=/, sind aber vorbei!

Ralf

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Noch eine Frage, denke, du bist bei systemd.

 

Nein, aktuell bin ich wieder bei OpenRC. Ich hatte überlegt, die Kiste auf systemd umzustellen, aber bin da mal wieder über massive Probleme gestolpert. Daher läuft hier zunächst weiterhin OpenRC.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was machst Du stattdessen? Statische Netzwerkeinstellung?

 

Ja, genau. Ich hab da ein ganz schnödes

```
config_enp6s0="dhcp"
```

in der Netzwerkkonfiguration.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachtrag: wie passend  :Smile: 

https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2014-December/msg00030.html

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

mit der Installation von net-misc/networkmanager und kde-misc/networkmanagement konnte ich das Problem lösen. 

Nach dem Wiederaufwachen hat die Kiste wieder Netz und - anders als bei meinen letzten Schritten mit NetworkManager - sind diesesmal auch die NFS-Shares vernünftig eingebunden. 

Vielen Dank fürs Feedback

----------

